# DS 260 - Australian moving to US



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

Now issued so we're getting really close and consulate interview maybe next month

Not a bad turnaround from paperwork filing in November last year


----------



## kangarooooo (Nov 26, 2015)

Good luck Mike. Which State will be based in?


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

kangarooooo said:


> Good luck Mike. Which State will be based in?


Washington State  At least it was .... we just gave up in the end. Just got ridiculous .... paperwork, delays, refiling again and again, US IMMI incompetence, house seller of our dream home pulled out leaving us with fruitless searches for something that would suit us.

Rather stay here and have found a great home near the coast, sold what we have and moving next month


----------



## kangarooooo (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Mike,

That's great news then - nothing beats living near the cost. I'm originally from Melbourne, but I like the NSW Coast best - 

The paperwork does get a little overwhelming - I'm still in the thick of it here to get my wife an Employment Authorization Document (EAD), and it's more filing and fees, even once you've arrived. Now I need to also get my Texas licence...and pickup truck. =)

Regards,

Ken


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

kangarooooo said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> That's great news then - nothing beats living near the cost. I'm originally from Melbourne, but I like the NSW Coast best -
> 
> ...


Good luck Ken

Why TX ??

Cheers Mike


----------



## joycey1000 (Jun 18, 2013)

I live in Southern California, but if it were up to me I would live in Texas and I am working on it. Not everyone fits in there though. If you are left wing/progressive probably not such a good place to live. Good if you make a high income, no state income tax (but you still pay Federal tax), but high property taxes. Works if you make good money, not so well if you have lower income. In Texas you can get a small mansion for a basic house in California. You must like the heat since it gets very hot. Nice places (in my opinion) San Antonio (but a lot of Mexicans living there), Austin (my opinion over priced, would not want to live there but to visit is fine). Dallas, Fort Worth, I like the fact that there is an International Airport so I can visit my sister in Europe. and Texas Hill country. Houston is a huge city, has good medical and great restaurants, but is hot and muggy (not my choice). Washington State, hate it, what a bunch of loons live there. You got a lucky escape if you ask me. Now I have lived in Australia- Sydney and Melbourne, and my opinion for what it is worth (lived in Europe/USA/Australia) , I would stay there. So much nicer. Your Washington experience, if you live here, get used to it. It is stress/stress and more stress. Yes, you can live in a beautiful home, but guess what, you walk in the door 8:00 pm with a bag of fast food that is unhealthy and before you know it, you got to go to sleep, not much time to enjoy your luxury.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

joycey1000 said:


> Nice places (in my opinion) San Antonio (but a lot of Mexicans living there)....


Which is both perfectly fine and not unique to San Antonio.


----------



## joycey1000 (Jun 18, 2013)

It was just a statement, nothing bad intended and a true one. Besides, I like San Antonio, out of Texas my favorite place.


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

BBC watcher is an invaluable resource and was to me in my (now abandoned) move to the US.

Friendly, kind and always available. Just for the record. I will not forget him and his kindness.

BBC? Sorry, but we couldn't keep up doing what we did as it was just too much in the end and US immi made my life (and my American wife) just hell.

So be it and nothing against the country but we'll be happier staying here. Thanks mate for help.

Mike and Laurel


----------



## joycey1000 (Jun 18, 2013)

Well, I think you made the right decision Mike, having lived both in the U.S. and Australia. But I do want to tell you that nothing is impossible in this life. What I have learned is that persistence, hard work and totally focusing on what you want is what will get you results. Many people give up and that is totally fine, nothing wrong with that. Real life example, me, I got my permanent Australian visa, several years ago and moved there. Long story, a lot of it personal that I don't want to share (family related, I am sure you have plenty of experience with that), I am not living there anymore, but what I wanted to say, I am over 50 years old, and I did not go there on a retirement visa. Do you have any idea how hard it is to get that? Almost impossible, everybody told me I have a better chance of wining the super lotto. But I tried, persisted, it was super frustrating and so much research it made my head hurt. However, I did get it, to even my astonishment. I think the mindset going in this project is that I try as hard as I can, but I tell myself I will be peaceful and accept the outcome. I always believe that if it doesn't work out, it is not meant to be, I try my very best and that is all I can do. Glad BBC watcher could help you with the project, he is doing a good job helping people.


----------



## Mike Capcom (Sep 18, 2013)

Yep 

Laurel moved out here 8 years ago and compared to the US move back, it was sooooooo easy.

Regards

Mike


----------

